# Western diamondback



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

This was my 1st venomous, a lovely (yet feisty!) little female western diamondback.

Lovely cryptic pattern;










Told you she's only little!










My fave pic of her;










Thanks for looking : victory:


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Lovely :2thumb: , one of my fave DWA's , and that last pic is just awesome . Thanks for sharing


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Stunning little Atrox.


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Very cool dude, that last pic is very nice


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Very nice mate... Growing nice now


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

crazy pattern!:2thumb:

very nice...

no accidents now...: victory:


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

hahaha, thought i recognised her, nice snake andy isnt she.so close to being at mine wasnt she.:lol2:


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

She's a doll, lol I like the scales pic with her. How old is she?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

snappingchap said:


> hahaha, thought i recognised her, nice snake andy isnt she.so close to being at mine wasnt she.:lol2:


This one is the sister to my little one mark


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

nice. maybe small but packs a punch. maybe a silly question but do you handle her???


----------



## Tomseale (Jan 17, 2011)

lovely pics mate, hopefully one day i'll have one


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments, glad you all like her :notworthy:



Kalouda said:


> She's a doll, lol I like the scales pic with her. How old is she?


Thanks, she's a late 09/early 2010, can't remember exactly.



beardys said:


> nice. maybe small but packs a punch. maybe a silly question but do you handle her???


Only if I need to clean her viv out or change water really. And that's definately on the end of a hook : victory:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

andy2086 said:


> Thanks for the positive comments, glad you all like her :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a 2010 andy


----------

